# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Varkauden paikallisliikenne

## Jouni Seilonen

Varkaudessa paikallisliikenteen talviaikataulu tuli voimaan viikko sitten. Liikennettä hoitava Kuopion Liikenne kertoo nettisivullaan, että liikennöinnin kannattavuuden heikentymisen takia vuoroja vähennetään. Linjoilta 2 ja 3 vähennetään aamu- ja iltaliikennettä ja linjan 3 lauantailiikenne lopetetaan. Linja 5 lakkautetaan kokonaan. Linjaa 1 vähennykset eivät ilmeisesti nyt koske.

Nyt linjoja 1 ja 3 ajetaan M-P ja linjaa 2 M-L sekä linjaa 4 koulupäivinä. Jokaisella linjalla on yksi auto. "Iltaliikenne" loppuu nyt M-P klo 18.50 ja L 16.55. Varkaus kuuluu siihen kasvavaan joukkoon suomalaiskaupunkeja, joissa ei paikallisbusseja kulje sunnuntaisin.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Muutamia vuosia sitten kun Varkaudessa kävin aktiivisesti, jäi siitä paikallisliikenteestä sellainen mielikuva, että se on pientä suhteessa kaupungin kokoon. Käytännössä ilman autoa ei oikein pärjää. Paikallisliikennettä "avustaa" muutama vakiovuoro Varkaus-Kuopio, jotka ajavat ainakin Savonmäen kautta, mutta sekään ei oikein riitä. Lisäksi lippujen hinnat ovat mielestäni aika pilvissä..

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Lisäksi lippujen hinnat ovat mielestäni aika pilvissä..


Varkauslippu 30 päivää / 38 euroa ja 40 matkan lippu 45 euroa eivät mielestäni ole pahan hintaisia.

----------


## Piirka

Kuopion Liikenne Oy on siirtänyt ainakin pari matalalattiamersua (9 ja 47, alunperin LOY 124 ja LOY 125) Kuopiosta Varkauteen. Muu liikenne hoituu korkealattiaisilla KABUS-autoilla kylkinumerosarjasta 76-80 (alunperin LOY 131-135).

----------


## kuukanko

Pohjois-Savon ELY-keskus on alkanut kilpailuttaa Varkauden paikallisliikennettä. Sopimuskausi on 11.8.2015 - 3.6.2017 + 1 vuoden optio. Tarjouspyyntö löytyy ELY-keskusten joukkoliikenteen hankintojen sivulta (alueeksi oikean yläkulman vihreästä napista on valittava Pohjois-Savo).

Kaikki linjat 1 - 4 (joilla kuillakin on yksi auto) kilpailutetaan yhtenä kohteena. Kilpailuttamistapa on reittipohjainen käyttöoikeussopimus eli liikennöitsijä saa pitää lipputulot. Kilpailun ratkaisuperusteena on ainoastaan hinta.

Kalustovaatimuksena on vähintään Euro4-päästötason matalalattiaiset kaupunkibussit, joissa on istumapaikkoja niin paljon, että matkustajamäärä ei säännöllisesti ylitä istumapaikkojen määrää. Päästötason saavuttamiseksi voidaan käyttää myös jälkiasennettavia laitteita. Kalustolla ei ole ikävaatimusta.

----------


## J_J

Tuo, että vaaditaan päästötasolta jotain mutta iältä ei, kuulostaa äkkiseltään varsin fiksulta ratkaisulta. Ainakin teoriassa tuolloin ajoon kelpaa vanhempikin kalusto, jolla vielä käypää käyttöaikaa jäljellä. Tosin vanhusten Euro 4 -tasolle retrofittaaminen ei taida olla ihan ilmaista lystiä? Halvempaa toki, kuin uusien osto - muutaman vuoden ilkäisten käytettyjen tarjonta on sekin kovin vähäistä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Pohjois-Savon ELY-keskus on alkanut kilpailuttaa Varkauden paikallisliikennettä. Sopimuskausi on 11.8.2015 - 3.6.2017 + 1 vuoden optio.


Varkaudessa liikennöitsijä vaihtuu, sillä kilpailun voitti Soisalon Liikenne. Hankintapäätös

----------


## kuukanko

Sopimuskauden 4.6.2018 - 31.5.2020 Varkauden paikallisliikennettä ajaa Savonlinja. Palveluliikenteen hoitaa Soisalon Liikenne. Jälki-ilmoitus

----------


## Kuukkeli25

Linjalla 1 Kuoppakangas - Luttila - Kuntoranta #911
Linjalla 2 Kuoppakangas - Käpykangas - Kaura-aho - Kommila #333
Linjalla 3 Kuoppakangas - Könönpelto #325

Tuo kakkoslinja onkin tätä nykyä varsinainen saitsari: näe melkein koko kaupunki tunnissa!

----------


## MB1

Oliko tuossa varkauden kilpailutuksessa ikärajavaatimusta ?
Mitäs muita autoja SL siellä pyörittää ?

----------


## Kuukkeli25

> Oliko tuossa varkauden kilpailutuksessa ikärajavaatimusta ?
> Mitäs muita autoja SL siellä pyörittää ?


Tänään oli linjalla 4 Kuoppakangas - Puurtila - Kinkamo - Kurola - Kuoppakangas #317.

----------


## kuukanko

> Oliko tuossa varkauden kilpailutuksessa ikärajavaatimusta ?


Ei ollut. Päästötasovaatimuksena oli Euro5, myös retrofitattu kalusto hyväksyttiin.

----------


## Eki62

> Linjalla 1 Kuoppakangas - Luttila - Kuntoranta #911
> Linjalla 2 Kuoppakangas - Käpykangas - Kaura-aho - Kommila #333
> Linjalla 3 Kuoppakangas - Könönpelto #325
> 
> Tuo kakkoslinja onkin tätä nykyä varsinainen saitsari: näe melkein koko kaupunki tunnissa!


Näyttää olevan kaikki ylläolevat autot Varkaudessa entisiä Lappeenrannassa olleita. Mitenköhän #911 on toiminut Varkaudessa. Entäs # 325 telivolvo.

----------


## Kuukkeli25

> Oliko tuossa varkauden kilpailutuksessa ikärajavaatimusta ?
> Mitäs muita autoja SL siellä pyörittää ?


Linjalla 4 tänään #871.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Onko auto SL 827 myös siellä?

----------


## MB1

Eiköhän ! Jirtsun maaliskuun Varkauden kuvista löytyy.

ex. Turkulaisista 864 & 865 & 728 Joensuussa ja 866 Savonlinnassa.

----------


## Kuukkeli25

> Oliko tuossa varkauden kilpailutuksessa ikärajavaatimusta ?
> Mitäs muita autoja SL siellä pyörittää ?


Kyllähän niitä keltanokkia täällä pyöriikin. Tarkoitan siis katuria ajavia Savonlinjan Ivecoja:

linjalla 2 tänään #905 ja
linjalla 4 tänään #908.

Ja ikäihmiset tuntuvat ottaneen keskipäivän (klo 10 - 14) maksuttomat kyydit hyvin vastaan.

----------


## MB1

VARKAUDEN LIIKENNE KILPAILUTETAAN UUDESTAAN: 

Paikallisliikenteessä kaikkien käytettävien linja-autojen tulee täyttää vähintään Euro 5- luokan vaatimukset päästövaatimusten osalta (typen oksidit (NOx) ja partikkelit (PM)). Autojen iän on oltava koko sopimuskauden ajan enintään 10 vuotta. Lähiliikenteessä kaikkien käytettävien linja-autojen tulee täyttää vähintään Euro 4- luokan vaatimukset päästövaatimusten osalta (typen oksidit (NOx) ja partikkelit (PM)). Autojen iän on oltava koko sopimuskauden ajan enintään 13 vuotta. Auton ikä lasketaan vuosissa ja kuukausissa siten, että auton ikä = tarkastelupäivä  käyttöönottopäivä; uutena Suomessa rekisteröity auto rekisteröintipäivän mukaan. Liikenteenharjoittaja on velvollinen koko sopimuskauden uudistamaan linja-autokalustoa siten, että ikävaatimus ei ylity. Lisäksi: vaaditaan Varkauden paikallisliikenteen linjan 3 osalta 3-akselista yli 80- asiakaspaikkaista autoa ja lähiliikenteen osalta Varkaus-Maavesi-Kolma reitille vähintään 59- istumapaikkaista autoa.

Tämä tosin vasta ENNAKKOILMOITUS.  Voi siis tarkentua lopullisessa tarjouspyynnössä.

----------


## rane

"VARKAUDEN LIIKENNE KILPAILUTETAAN UUDESTAAN:"
En saivartele, mutta tuosta voi joku saada käsityksen, että edellisessä kilpailutuksessa olisi ollut joku "moka", tai muuta. Kuitenkin, Savonlinja Oy:n liikennöintisopimus päättyy 31.5.2020 ja yhtiö on ilmoittanut, ettei se halua jatkaa sopimusta optiovuosilla. Liikenne siis kilpailutetaan.

----------


## MB1

Ei ole saivartelua. Hyvä kun täsmennät !

----------


## kuukanko

Lopullinen tarjouspyyntö julkaistiin tänään. Kalustovaatimukset eivät muuttuneet ennakkoilmoituksesta.

Sopimuskausi on 1.6.2020 - 4.6.2023 + 3 vuoden optio.

----------


## ripperi

> Lopullinen tarjouspyyntö julkaistiin tänään. Kalustovaatimukset eivät muuttuneet ennakkoilmoituksesta.
> 
> Sopimuskausi on 1.6.2020 - 4.6.2023 + 3 vuoden optio.


Kuopion Liikenne on voittanut tämän kilpailutuksen.

----------


## jorkki

KL palaa siis muutaman vuoden tauon jälkeen Varkauteen,saas nähdä aloittavatko katuri Kabuseilla kun niistä tuoreemilla sais ainakin ikänsä puolesta ajaa vuoden päivät.

----------


## Bussijumala

Ni mitäs kalustoa Varkaudessa on kaiken kaikkiaan?

----------


## jorkki

ex transved ja PL volvo 8900 teli CNC-836 2014,on siirtynyt Kuopion liikenteen omistukseen,lienee tuleva Varkautelainen.

----------


## Rautatiet529

Varmistamaton tieto mutta Kuopion Liikenteellä on suunnitteilla sijoittaa Varkauteen katureiksi autot 3, 4, 185, 187 ja 189. Kaksi firmalle uutta teli-Volvo 8900LE:tä ja kolme VDL Citea LLE-120:aa, siis.

----------


## Rautatiet529

Tännekin vähän päivitystä, lähinnä siitä että Varkaudessa on edelleen autoina KL 3, 4, 185, 187 ja 189. Auto 4 on varalla. Jyväskylästä reilu vuosi sitten tullut Volvo 8700LE eli KL 16 löytyy "varavarana"  :Smile: . Kaikki ovat valkeassa maalissa sinisten KL teippien ja pikkuraitojen kera.

----------

